
Jackass of the Week: Christopher Mims - coloneltcb
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/06/15/christopher-mims-jackass
======
anigbrowl
Kinda typical non-argument from Gruber. _If Apple “killed off” the Mac, what
would Apple’s own employees use? PCs running Windows? That’s not going to
happen._

I agree, it's not, but why not? There's no fundamental reason you couldn't
develop for iOS on windows/Linux/whatever, is there? Mind, I'm not saying
Apple should dump the Mac, indeed I think it would be a shame if they did so,
design wise. But I don't see any _technical_ reason that anchors development
to that platform, just business reasons - though I'm not convinced it would
hurt Apple significantly if things were otherwise.

